# Regular Season Game 75 Thread: Houston Rockets @ Portland Trailblazers



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

If we lose this game, then we're realllllly bad....

Pryzilla's back and should give Yao a tougher than usual time in the offensive end. Yes I'd want us to have a better draft position, but we simply can not lose this game...


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Trust me, we r gonna lose


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> If we lose this game, then we're realllllly bad....


First line i read and i started cracking up when i read it...

We should win, but if we lose this game, honestly it does not bother me. I just want our bench guys to develop, and possibly get a better lotter pick :biggrin: 

But the main point i want the rest of the season, is to develop the younger guys and swift.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BRANDON ROY! We need to get him. So lose but don't do it uglily.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Everybody except Bogans is playing crappily. The most disgusting game ever


but, hey, Wesley is back


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao is totally taken out of the game by his teammates.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao is getting bullied inside by Pryzabilla and Ratliff. He's not getting position, so the guards can't make that inlet pass.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I know why Yao is having a bad game.. its that Morrison like Fake-stache he's sporting!! When did he start that nonsense and why in the world is that a new trend... yuck yuck yuck!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

explain to me.. why a player who makes a three, gets a steal, makes a layup, gets another steal and then tries to pass to a trailer who isn't there because someone was out of position is taken out of the game. When in fact he is the only player besides Dike who is playing well???

I am sooo not understanding JVG


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

wow, our team really, really sucks


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

eh forget it... this isn't even fun to watch... I am off to bed.. if Chuck gets in yall root for him extra for me k?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

These Blazers pull the chair from under Yao every single time. Yao has fallen four times so far. This is sad to watch.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Why is Yao on the bench with 8:13 left in the fourth and it's a one-point game?


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Worst. Game. Ever.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

holy ****.... did we just lose to Portland???

I don't blame u guys for not posting....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

How could Yao miss that last shot? I feel really, really bad right now.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I know that losing helps us in the lottery, but it hurts to lose this way.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

One thing I don't understand is why every team doesn't front Yao. Don't get me wrong, I hate the fronting bullsht. But I'm confused as to why every team doesn't take advantage of Yao's weak spot. Pryzabilla and Ratliff both fronted the shiz out of Yao tonight, and it worked like a charm. How can Yao improve his offense against a fronting defense?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> How could Yao miss that last shot?


he missed that intentionally 

great job, pushing us to the lottery


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> One thing I don't understand is why every team doesn't front Yao. Don't get me wrong, I hate the fronting bullsht. But I'm confused as to why every team doesn't take advantage of Yao's weak spot. Pryzabilla and Ratliff both fronted the shiz out of Yao tonight, and it worked like a charm. How can Yao improve his offense against a fronting defense?


 They were fouling him, that's why it "worked like a charm". What I don't get is why they don't lob the ball to Yao.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> he missed that intentionally
> 
> great job, pushing us to the lottery


 Actually, looking at the replay, that was a foul by Randolph. Like he was fouling him all night long.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Actually, looking at the replay, that was a foul by Randolph. Like he was fouling him all night long.


yeah. Seriously, the refs are really giving Yao the shaft. Theo elboewd him hard 100 times the last time yao tried to postup. but of course it will never be called.

Anyway,this team is absolutely pathetic


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yeah. Seriously, the refs are really giving Yao the shaft. Theo elboewd him hard 100 times the last time yao tried to postup. but of course it will never be called.
> 
> Anyway,this team is absolutely pathetic


That's why we need a Cuban-like owner who will speak to the media and send tapes of the deplorable reffing to Stern's office.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> That's why we need a Cuban-like owner who will speak to the media and send tapes of the deplorable reffing to Stern's office.


I think this is because of O'Neal's complaining, the refs were just trying to prove that they treat all dominant big men the same


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

This from the Blazers board



> What's up with the ****ty refing? We can't seem to buy a call.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> This from the Blazers board


To be fair, Telfair did get fouled a few times down the stretch. But the bigger impact of the sad referees was felt at the other end of the floor.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

bronx43 said:


> One thing I don't understand is why every team doesn't front Yao. Don't get me wrong, I hate the fronting bullsht. But I'm confused as to why every team doesn't take advantage of Yao's weak spot. Pryzabilla and Ratliff both fronted the shiz out of Yao tonight, and it worked like a charm. How can Yao improve his offense against a fronting defense?


Agreed. Teams don't front him very often, but when they do, it works a lot of the time. Not sure why teams aren't confident enough to try it more often. It does sometimes leave the opportunity for Juwan Howard or whoever to get open, but that shouldn't really deter them.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

seriously this team is a mess at the moment, ive been sayin they were a good team and could make the playoffs without t-mac and yao in his form, but man all hope i had of salvaging a mediocre season has been chucked out the window, its just sad


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Turnovers killed us, so many oppurtunities, that was a bad game. I feel really disapointed right now


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Wow, what a close game? 75-76.
That is pretty nice for us to go into the Draft.
Why didnt' JVG use Bowen? you know i mean Hayes. lol
I really want to see Lampe play, i think he would be a big time player someday.
I just believe this guy somehow, and don't ask me why. lol
Any way, I agree with you guys, way to many turn overs. 
34 times both team combine.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey you guys see JVG take off his jacket, thats a sign of frustration right there


----------

